# Can you feed grass clipings to goats?



## critterluv (Jan 17, 2008)

Just woundering if you could feed grass clippings to goats, I know you are not soposed to feed them to horses so I was woundering.

Thanks Kimberly


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know why you'd want to, and I don't know that it would be sucessful - goats are browsers and need leaves and such to forage on. It does make good bedding for all sorts of critters, though.


----------



## critterluv (Jan 17, 2008)

I was just woundering, hubby for some reason thinks its a wast not to feed it if it can be fed, they still have their big bale. I was not just going to feed the clippings, just through them some when we mow is all.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

They probly won't eat it like that after it's cut.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Cut grass heats up very fast. Not a good idea to feed it to them. Have him make a mulch pile and put all the clippings there. Keep them turned and by next summer you will have some good mulch and the grass clippings won't be wasted.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I just wouldn't feed grass clippings to the goats or the horses, just too afraid to take the chance .


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

If you wait until it completely dries-like next day or more, I don't see the difference between that and grass hay (if they will eat it). It is when you pile it when wet that makes it hot and not good for goats or any animal, same reason you can't bail it until it has completely dried. It will catch of fire.


----------



## waterpossum (Apr 19, 2009)

i dont think they/ll eat it...its the same as if you wanted a goat to mow the lawn. they will eat a blade of grass and go to the fence line and eat brush, weeds, and tree leaves. they just dont eat that much grass to begin with


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

NO! do NOT feed grass clippings. I had a neighbor think that it would be ok to dump her grass clippings in my goat pen so that they could have a "snack". I came home later that day to find one of my nicest goats dead in the barn from bloat and 2 others quite bloated.

I immedietely erected "Do NOT feed the Animals Anything, Ever" signs on all the fences.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

my goats at grass clippings all the time one of my fainting goats lasted 14 years which is a LONG time for a goat to live his front legs were messed up and he walked on his knees but he walked all over the place and i couldnt put him down when i had the vet come out to check out the cows he said he is healthy and gets around ok that he would just leave him (i wasnt gonna kill him just wanted to see what was up with his legs but he wasnt sure he just thought it was old age since he was 13 years old when he check him out) he died last year though and he was about 100lbs 

but he would eat grass clippings that id feed to the calves he was right there eatting it with them but i wouldnt give them alot like 4-10 hand fulls depending on how big of hand you have 

goats eat about any thing or at least all mine did i bed them with straw and they were in there eatting that when they had hay and fresh grass out side


----------



## msearls (Nov 15, 2007)

mine will work hard to get to grass clipping under the fence even though they have 4 acres of pasture and only 8 goats. I even started blowing the clipping into the pasture so thay won't have as much reason to stick there head out.


----------



## jode (Oct 24, 2007)

My angoras won't touch grass clippings even when they are hungry. Not sure if it is the smell of gas on it or what.

Chickens love to play in em though....


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

mine eat grass clippings. I've only fed it for fun I don't spend time raking it up and feeding it to them. its only hay cut short. as long as its treated like hay in that it is dried and not doused in chemicals then its fine in my opinion.


----------



## MJFarms (Sep 20, 2008)

I have feed grass clipping to sheep and goats. But I always let them dry then go back the next 2 days w/ a lawn sweeper.


----------



## KittenMittens89 (Apr 18, 2008)

We mow grass in the summer and we do all the time. The goats eat it okay. Also my brother's boss(they do landscaping mowing and such) gives all the grass brush and such to his father in laws cows.


----------

